# clinical electives in pakistan



## eng123 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to organise my elective in Pakistan, but having huge problems with regards to contact.

Ideally I would like to spend my time in Islamabad/Pindi- RMC seems the ideal choice, but i'm open to to other suggestions. What is the reputation of the Army Medical College in Islamabad? 

I would be greatful if someone could point me in the right direction. 

Thanks.

eng123


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Although I don't know much about Rawalpindi Medical College and their affiliated hospital, you may want to do an elective in Shifa International Hospital through Shifa College of Medicine. Both are located in Islamabad and quite a few people from the UK end up doing their electives in Shifa. Some of the more popular choices are general surgery and anesthesiology.

Just a thought... #rofl


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

If I were u i would def not got army medical college!!!!!
My friend went there she HATED IT!
She said the army enviorment/rules were way to much for her!


----------

